
Collection of Data for Scientific Article - Nedyar
I am a visiting PhD student working on quantum probabilistic graphical models for decision and cognition from the School of Business, University of Leicester, United Kingdom.<p>I would like to kindly ask you to participate in a decision-making questionnaire (no more than 15 min). The results of which will be used in an article on decision-making in presence of uncertainty. This test is part of a scientific investigation we are carrying out, with the aim of understanding more of the nature and structure of human decisions and behavior. Just fill out your answers to the questions that are asked by choosing among the possible alternatives in the tables in this attached file. Please, consider that there is no correct or wrong answer, so just choose the alternative you prefer.<p>Thank you for your contribution!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;decision.limequery.com&#x2F;survey&#x2F;index&#x2F;sid&#x2F;627595&#x2F;newtest&#x2F;Y&#x2F;lang&#x2F;en
======
ParameterOne
Can I get a copy of the results of the study if I participate?

~~~
ParameterOne
btw, the first question made me laugh at myself, lol

